# How can I copy my files in safe mode?



## mgpime (Aug 2, 2010)

I have Windows XP sp3 and it fails to complete boot process every time. It reaches the desk top and variably shows desktop icons, sometimes explorer bar and some system tray icons. Moving the pointer over any of the icons or explorer bar produces the hourglass. I can only really boot up in Safe Mode but do not have Administrator password which according to the orignal seller, never set one. 

I want to wipe out the XP and start fresh with Windows 7, but have important files to save before I do. I have tried everything. Help!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!
I'm afraid the rules won't allow us to provide any help with bypassing lost passwords, as there is no way to determine the actual circumstances.

If there was no password, it shouldn't prompt for one, so sounds like there actually is one.

Is the Administrator account the only one that appears in Safe Mode?

You can boot with the Win 7 DVD and use the command prompt to copy files to an external drive:
Boot with the DVD
Select your language and click *Next*
Click *Repair your Computer*
After it scans for Windows installations, select the Top option, then click *Next*
Click *Command Prompt*.

You can use a Ubuntu Live CD to copy files to an external drive, to another PC over a network, or bun them to disk.
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


----------



## mgpime (Aug 2, 2010)

When using the command prompt to copy files to an external drive, will it allow me to access the flash drive over USB? What are the commands to use to open and copy directorys to target drives?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

If booting with a Vista/Win 7 DVD, you can access USB drives.
You use *CD* to change directories, type the drive letter followed by a colon to change drives.
Use *Copy*, *Xcopy*, or *Robocopy* to copy files and folders.

Or, you can open two copies of Notepad by typing *Notepad* twice at the prompt, then click File | Open on each, and use the file open dialogs as mini Windows Explorer windows, and drag and drop files/folders from one to the other. Only downside is you won't be able to see Hidden or system files, unless you first use the attrib command in the command prompt to remove those attributes.

For more info on each command, type the command followed by a space, then */?*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can make it easy on yourself and pull the HDD out of the computer and put it on a USB adapter/enclosure and plug that into a working computer to copy the files off of it.


----------

